# Fehler: "Basisklasse undefiniert"



## HolgerX (5. Juli 2004)

Habe mal wieder ein Problem bei Visual Studio.

Ich versuche ganze normal meine Klasse von einer anderen Klasse ( CRankFilter) abzuleiten. Aber mein Kompiler will das irgendwie nicht, und schmeisst mir immer folgende Fehlermeldung raus: 
	
	
	



```
error C2504: 'CRankFilter' : Basisklasse undefiniert
```
 obwohl die Klasse CRankFilter natürlich existiert!


----------



## Kachelator (5. Juli 2004)

Dann hast du vermutlich ergessen, die Headerdatei mit CRankFilter an der richtigen Stelle zu inkludieren. Zeig mal deinen Code, dann kann ich mehr sagen.


----------



## HolgerX (5. Juli 2004)

uupsie, ich dachte, ich hätte meinen Beitrag wieder gelöscht...  

Du hast recht, ich hatte wirklich vergessen die Datei zu inkludiieren.  
Habe das dann aber gleich selbst gemerkt und habe danach unter Beitrag Editieren "Löschen" markiert und dann "Ändern" gedrückt, statt "Löschen" .Peinlich, peinlich *werdrot*


----------



## Kachelator (5. Juli 2004)

Macht doch nix.


----------

